# Shami goats kids / New pic



## Naef hajaya (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## country freedom (Aug 28, 2010)

Why do you keep the ones that are born deformed?
These goats don't have normal faces.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 28, 2010)

Country freedom, that IS normal for a Shami goat. Most Middle Eastern goats look quite a bit different than what we have in the United States.

It looks like some have had the ends of the ears cut off, though. Why is that done?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 29, 2010)

What happened to thier ears???? Chewing??? One of them does look cut???  Crazy looking faces???  Never saw such a goat??? Differant..:/


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Sep 1, 2010)

I LOVE the LONG ears! But why cut them off they're Beautiful? But it looks like breathing along with eating could be an issue with what looks like to be a malformed mouth/nose.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm thinking the ears got frostbite.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 1, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I'm thinking the ears got frostbite.


In the Middle East? Maybe if they live at high altitudes but.....


----------



## CindyS (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm, I would think the shape of the head/jaw would cause eating, drinking, and even birthing problems.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 1, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gets cold in the desert, doesn't it?  At night?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 1, 2010)

In Saudi Arabia/Jordan/surrounding areas? I don't think frostbite is a common problem there. It does snow a little in the winter, and can get chilly at night, but it's pretty mild.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 1, 2010)

To each his own I suppose.


----------

